

Moot: Forums and commenting re-imagined - moonlighter
http://moot.it/

======
unvs
A bit unfortunate choice of name? I immediately connected it to moot, the
founder of 4chan - and flamewars and trolling were the other connotations.
Might just be me though. The concept looks neat!

